# Gaggia Classic PID and Stuff



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## jzk (Feb 1, 2021)

What enclosure is that?


----------



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)

Schedule 40 electric conduit body. I left off the plate so I wouldn't have to thread wires thru another hole...


----------



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)

The portafilter holder is a padded guitar wall hanger


----------

